# 2 girls in st louis



## ddvvmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Have 2 sweet female rats, young, needing a new home


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Is there any history you can provide about the rats? i.e. age, background, temperament, why looking for new home. It may help with finding them a home quicker.


----------

